# Architecture of Rural Australia



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Victoria*

*Ballarat*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3394945652/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3394942272/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/3663382027/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5056222227/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stonethecrow/3976608917/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5083450180/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/3663407617/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/3663407613/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stonethecrow/3977357050/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/3664141034/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3394937254/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3394912620/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Sturt and Lydiard Streets- 1899








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sftrajan/3664404972/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Ballarat has some absolutely stunning architecture for a rural town.

Here's some of Rockhampton, QLD. No where near as nice though.


Rockhampton by valley taff, on Flickr

Rockhampton by valley taff, on Flickr

Rockhampton by valley taff, on Flickr

Rockhampton by valley taff, on Flickr

Rockhampton by yewenyi, on Flickr

Rockhampton by yewenyi, on Flickr

Rockhampton by yewenyi, on Flickr


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool, I didnt know this. It looks very European, but still completely different. Is this exceptional or are there many villages and towns like this?


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Maryborough *
According to the 2006 census, there are 7,692 people that reside in Maryborough. It is located 168 kilometres north-west of Melbourne.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrdehoot/3760968756/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3114942035/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrdehoot/3757447004/sizes/l/in/photostream/








Wikipedia


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Daylesford*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2991431274/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2991755482/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2990901671/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/225844904/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lisagervasoni/2186952716/sizes/z/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mugley/225844905/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

Freemantle



















Wikipedia


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful architecture... so pleasing to the eye... wish all small towns could look like this ... its almost as if every building competes to add to the urban scene and make the town look and feel more "city-ish," which they do!


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

I would personally rank Bendigo and Ballarat as having the best architecture of Australia's country towns with Rockhampton a close second.

(A few shots ive taken over the years)

Bendigo


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful. Like another Europe. I wish Canada looked like this.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jun 6, 2008)

*Queenscliff*









wikipedia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinwhelan/2859223826/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jftaylor3/2194558528/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnsyweb/120255630/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jftaylor3/2194559958/sizes/m/in/photostream/


----------

